# How about the Luger?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I don't see much printed here about Lugers, sort of wondered why not.
I got hold of one, when they could be had for $59.95, and did some shooting with it. Didn't impress me, either. The 9mm ammo was mostly WW II surplus, British and German. The German stuff penetrated well but wouldn't knock down a jack rabbit. And that toggle link flipping up with each shot was sure distracting. But the pistol is a MACHINE!

How about newer commercial guns? Any comments?

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've enjoyed the Lugers I've had the privilege to shoot. I had the opportunity to shoot several of them along with a Broomhandle Mauser a few months ago.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have just been able to fondle. I would love to give one a going through


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

My wife grandfather had one. I was fortunate enough to give it a run a few years ago. They are ineresting to say the least.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Luger?*

The Luger is a great piece of history and one with enough variations to make any collector either be happy that his speciality has a lot to choose from or drive him absolutely nuts trying to understand all the variations. It has a great appeal as to looks. There even are some that are close to 100% reliable with fmj rounds. I have handled a lot of them over the years but you cannot own everything so I passed on buying any. I even recall a dealer selling one for $89.95 and telling the buyer that in 1 year he would gladly buy it back for the price paid if it were in the same condition. I sure never heard that from any other sale of any other gun. I am sure that the dealer would have made money if the guy took him up on it.


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

Luger's for 59.95 and 89 bucks,was this back like say 1956 before most of us were even born?


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

scoop said:


> Luger's for 59.95 and 89 bucks,was this back like say 1956 before most of us were even born?


 mine was 1965. I did buy a p-38 WWII byf (mauser ) for $27.50 in 1961 I was allowed $25 for it on the purchase of a used Marlin 336 30-30 in 1962 ($65). At that time there were a lot of WW2 1911 and 1911a in shops for $35-$40. :-D


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

There was an advertiser in the gun magazines at that time known as "Ye Olde Hunter's Lodge" in Alexandria, Virginia that usually had the centerfold spread. One column was headed "Rifles for under $10."

Another advertiser of the times offered a "fast draw western Buscadero rig" for $19.95, included a .45 revolver. The revolver being a Webley .455, usually modified for .45 ACP.

It was this time that I bought my first handgun, a Colt New Service in .45 Colt. Mine was a re-worked .455 Eley, and bore on its backstrap the stamped "R.N.W.M.P. 1245", indicating an Cadian Mounties gun. Price was $24.95, with my paying $5.00 extra for select condition.

Bob Wright


----------

